# Vacant Pulpit



## Theogenes (Nov 18, 2009)

We are still looking for a new pastor. Does anyone know of a Reformed man looking for a call to a church??
Please PM me!
Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Ivan (Nov 18, 2009)

Praying...


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 18, 2009)

Praying for y'all.


----------



## Edward (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Hamalas (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Daniel Haley (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## A.J. (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Guido's Brother (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Jim,

I sent you a private message about this. I pray the Lord will bring the right man your way.


----------

